# 27 y/o from TX, new to MA and MT



## FierySquidFace (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello everyone.  

I've just begun training again, and am completly emersed in it: FMA/JKD  3x a week, Millitary CQC and Ninjutsu 3x-5x a week, and lots of cardio/strength training. I quit smoking (2nd day... doing good so far though). I've been lurking on these forums for a while, and this one seems to be the best one, so here I am! Throughout my training, I'm sure I'll have lots of thoughts and questions to share with everyone. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome fellow Texan and enjoy the site.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 3, 2009)

Excellent, another Texan. Pretty soon we'll have enough for a decent-sized rodeo.  

We're glad to have you. If you don't mind me asking, where are you from? I'm from Garland, originally.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 3, 2009)

Originally from Levelland, (West)TX. I've lived in Houston for 3 years now, but have just recently had to start a new life. I am feeling optimistic now though, and very earger to learn as much as I can. I'm like a dry sponge, ready to absorb all the knowledge that I can.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 3, 2009)

FierySquidFace said:


> Originally from Levelland, (West)TX. I've lived in Houston for 3 years now, but have just recently had to start a new life. I am feeling optimistic now though, and very earger to learn as much as I can. I'm like a dry sponge, ready to absorb all the knowledge that I can.


 
I can't imagine that *anything* is dry in Houston.

Good luck on your martial arts journey. The most useful thing I've learned so far in kenpo (other than how to knock someone's melon off their shoulders) is that "Pain is weakness leaving the body".


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,

First off, welcome aboard! Quite a mix of styles you have going there... we could have quite a few discussions on some of those! Oh, and serious congratulations on quitting smoking, that can be quite an ordeal!


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello back, from Austin!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi,
> 
> First off, welcome aboard! Quite a mix of styles you have going there... we could have quite a few discussions on some of those! Oh, and serious congratulations on quitting smoking, that can be quite an ordeal!



You took the words right out of my mouth.  That's a hell of a lot of training, good for you! Congrats on your smoking cessation, I'm sure the training will help you stick with it. Looking forward to your posts! :asian:


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard and best of luck with quitting smoking.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanx everyone for the welcome. I found a really great school, with awesome instructors. The whole experiance has been great. Like I said, I had to change my whole life very suddenly, and I feal very lucky to have such excellent instructors, and to be able to train (almost) everyday.  

I'm trying to make the website for my school a hyperlink on my signature...


----------



## just2kicku (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Enjoy, there's a wealth of knowledge here.


----------

